# te extraño



## SilentShyJD

Te extraño cuando recuerdo tu sonrisa, lejos te fuiste y mi corazon dejaste


----------



## cherine

Tu me manques quand je me rappelle ton sourire.
Tu t'es éloigné(e) de moi et mon cœur t'attends (t'as oublié)

no estoy segura de lo que significa dejar en este frase : olvidar u esperar


----------



## Francisco Javier

*Hola Cherine y Silent Shy *; 
_Literalmente _; Tu me manques lorsque/ quand je me souviens de ton sourire, loin tu es parti  et mon coeur tu as laissé.
_en todo contexto : Dejar : laisser 

*Saludos *
_


----------



## cherine

gracias Francisco. Así puedo corrigir un poco lo que he dicho antes : 

Tu me manques chaque fois que je me rappelle ton sourire.
Tu t'es éloigné(e) de moi et tu as laissé mon cœur (seul) 

Espero que es mejor así


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola, bonsoir
¿... et tu as abandonné mon coeur?
Feliz año nuevo


----------



## SilentShyJD

Gracias a todos por su ayuda, me sirve mucho lo que escribieron en esta discusión, mi francés es pesimo asi que me despedido de la forma mas fácil, Au revoir


----------



## cherine

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> ¿... et tu as abandonné mon coeur?
> Feliz año nuevo


C'est beaucoup mieux 
Feliz año nuevo para todos


----------



## corrs

Quelle est la différence entre dire : "Te extrano" et " Te echo de menos " svp, est-ce la même chose ?


----------



## cherine

à ma connaissance (te hecho de menos) est l'expression utilisée en Espagne, et (te extraño) est utilisée en Amérique Latine


----------



## corrs

Merci cherine !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola, buenas noches
Yo he oído, en España," echar de menos" cuando se habla de personas, y "Extrañar" para lugares. (cuando se habla de "añorar")
Echa de menos a su hermano
Extraña su pueblo natal.
Aunque sea dicha la verdad lo he oído sobre todo de personas mayores.
Hasta luego


----------



## mexicangurl

*Hola, Buenas tardes!.*
*Podrian ayudarme a traducir este parrafo por favor? Se un poco de frances, pero me gustaria aprender mas y pues este dia me di de alta.*

*te extrano mucho mi amor, que me es dificil vivir sin ti por un instante.*


*muchisimas gracias, se los agradezco  *


----------



## Grekh

mexicangurl said:
			
		

> *Hola, Buenas tardes!.*
> *Podrian ayudarme a traducir este parrafo por favor? Se un poco de frances, pero me gustaria aprender mas y pues este dia me di de alta.*
> 
> *te extrano mucho mi amor, que me es dificil vivir sin ti por un instante.*
> 
> 
> *muchisimas gracias, se los agradezco  *


 

Tu me manques beaucoup mon amour que c'est trop dificile pour moi de vivre sans toi pour un instant


----------



## CABEZOTA

Tu me manques beaucoup mon amour, tellement que j'ai du mal à vivre ne serait-ce qu'un instant sans toi.


----------



## mexicangurl

Muchisimas gracias por su ayuda.
En verdad se los agradezco


----------



## QBU

Tu me manques tant que ...
Catherine


----------



## De aqui al cielo

En compilant un peu tout ça, je trouve que la plus belle et romantique formule est :

*Tu me manques tant mon amour qu'il m'est difficile de vivre sans toi, ne serait-ce qu'un instant...*


----------



## mexicangurl

Gracias para su ayuda a todos de verdad se los agradezco


----------



## Ely_wochifem

Saludos!, quisiera saber si existe otra forma para decir : 
"te voy a extrañar", solo se puede deci en francés "tu me manqueras", "tu vas me manquer(???)" porq yo le dije eso a alguien que iba a viajar y me respondió "je suis si important pour toi?", y yo no supe que decirle jejeje... Existe una forma mas "informal" para decirlo??


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para evitar equívocos también podrías haber dicho: "je penserai à toi".


----------



## PERSEE

"Tu vas me manquer" estaba muy bien.

Cuando te contestó "Je suis si important pour toi", o ironizaba (quería decir que exagerabas), o se asombraba de ser tan importante para tí. En ambos casos, si esa persona era verdaderamente importante para tí, debiste contestar que sí.


----------



## Yul

"Tu vas me manquer" est une expression très souvent employée qui veut dire la même chose que "Je vais m'ennuyer de toi".
Ce sont là deux expressions que les amoureux (ou tous les gens qui s'apprécient) utilisent abondamment.
Yul


----------



## Ely_wochifem

Yul said:


> "Tu vas me manquer" est une expression très souvent employée qui veut dire la même chose que "Je vais m'ennuyer de toi".
> Ce sont là deux expressions que les amoureux (ou tous les gens qui s'apprécient) utilisent abondamment.
> Yul


 
ohh, yo pensaba que "Je vais m'ennuyer de toi" queria decir algo como me aburres, jajaja


----------



## Yul

Bonjour Ely ,
Je vais m'ennuyer de toi= Tu vas me manquer (te voy a extrañar)
Tu m'ennuies= Me aburres.

Tu as donc intérêt à toujours conserver cette petite note sur toi, car tu pourrais te retrouver dans de beaux draps!
Yul


----------



## Ely_wochifem

Yul said:


> Bonjour Ely ,
> Je vais m'ennuyer de toi= Tu vas me manquer (te voy a extrañar)
> Tu m'ennuies= Me aburres.
> 
> Tu as donc intérêt à toujours conserver cette petite note sur toi, car tu pourrais te retrouver dans de beaux draps!
> Yul


 
merci beaucoup


----------



## arrufatt

Quiero saber si "je m'ennui de toi" significa "me aburro de ti" o "te extraño"/"te echo de menos".

Y en todo caso, cómo se dice en francés "te extraño"????

Agradeceré a quien tenga ganas de ayudar!

Saludos


----------



## melodie

yo diría "tu me manques"


----------



## Marie20

quiero decir aun hombre --que lo extraño --pero en frances..
o --que lo amo--
gracias..


----------



## rickieleejones

Bonjour à tous !
Je commence à apprendre l'espagnol ! Je voudrais dire à mon ami qu'il me manque, que faut-il utiliser ? te extraño mucho ou te echo mucho de menos ?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Extrañar, je crois que ce sont plus les latino-américains qui l'emploient. Tout dépend donc d'où est ton ami (même si je pense qu'il comprendrait les deux). 

Attends confirmation quand même.
Saludos


----------



## rickieleejones

Mon ami est Péruvien. Merci de la réponse. Saludos.


----------



## Domtom

-
Las dos maneras valen, "te extraño" o "te echo de menos". También "te encuentro a faltar". Creo que la primera es más bien sudamericana.

Salud
-


----------



## Leila_Arg

Peut-être aussi "me haces falta" (tu ma manque), on l'utilise sur tout en Amerique Latine.


----------



## rickieleejones

Qu'utiliserait-on le plus au Pérou ? Gracias


----------



## rickieleejones

Saludos a todos y gracias pour vos réponses.


----------



## clac

Domtom said:


> -
> Las dos maneras valen, "te extraño" o "te echo de menos". También "te encuentro a faltar". Creo que la primera es más bien sudamericana.
> 
> Salud
> -


 

Creo que lo de "te encuentro a faltar" en España no se dice...Al menos yo no lo he oído nunca...


----------



## Domtom

-


clac said:


> Creo que lo de "te encuentro a faltar" en España no se dice...Al menos yo no lo he oído nunca...


 
Sí que se dice, bueno por lo menos en Cataluña siempre lo he oído de toda la vida, en otras zonas del Estado, no sé. Para asegurarme que no sea una "catalanización", he preguntado a mi madre (castellana) si en Castilla es correcto decirlo literalmente así, "te encuentro a faltar", y me dice que sí.
-


----------



## chics

Hola!

Por aquí sí se usa mucho "te encuentro a faltar". También se utiliza "te echo en falta" y "te echo de menos". 

Sin embargo nunca oirás "te extraño"...


----------



## Domtom

-


chics said:


> Hola!
> 
> Por aquí (...) nunca oirás "te extraño"...


 
Sí, para los españoles es muy extraño el "te extraño". Pienso que para nada es español peninsular, que en ningún sitio de España se dice, sólo en algunos (o todos, no sé) países centro o sudamericanos.
-


----------



## clac

A mí "te encuentro a faltar" no me suena a castellano... La estructura es francamente rara y en la R.A.E. no aparece. Pero si se dice en Cataluña, pues bien, rectifico lo dicho...


----------



## Marypo78

Hola a todos por favor les agradeceria muchisimo si me ayudan con esta frase para traducirla al frances " te voy a extrañar mucho, pero me alegra saber que tendras  la compañia  de tu familia y un poco de tranquilidad " muchas gracias por sus comentarios....


Saludos
Mariela


----------



## atomickid

" te voy a extrañar mucho, pero me alegra saber que tendras la compañia de tu familia y un poco de tranquilidad "

Tu vas beaucoup me manquer  mais  je suis heureux (euse) de savoir que tu auras la compagnie de ta famille et un peu de tranquillité


----------



## poupounette

te voy a extrañar mucho, pero me alegra saber que tendras la compañia de tu familia y un poco de tranquilidad

Tu vas beaucoup me manquer, mais je suis heureux(se) de savoir que tu profiteras de la compagnie de ta famille et d'un peu de tranquillité


----------



## Marypo78

Gracias por sus valiosos comentarios y ayuda ....



Mariela


----------



## jolidey

He tenido la oportunidad de vivir en ambos lados del océano, América y España pensinsular, incluso he estado en las islas (Canarias).

La frase más común es "te echo de menos" en todos los países hispanoparlantes. Sin embargo, también es aceptable decir: "te echo en falta" y "Te extraño". Nunca he escuchado la expresión "Te encuentro a faltar". Suena y parece extraña en cuanto a semántica y morfología española.

La expresión "Te extraño" proviene de un castellano muy formal, de poco uso en la península, pero sí es perceptible en algunos países de Latinoamérica con influencia castellana antigua muy acentuada.


----------



## yannrod

¡¡¡ Hola !!!

Personalmente, sólo he escuchado ''te extraño'', ''me hacés falta'' y ''te echo de menos''; y de las tres expresiones, ''te echo de menos'' suena más formal y es muy poco usada en lenguaje coloquial (al menos en la Argentina)... Sin embargo, es más corriente en otros países hispanófonos.. 

Suerte !!


----------



## Orange_

Hola:   Acá en chile se ocupan bastante las expresiones “te echo de menos” y “te extraño”, creo que cualquiera de las dos estaria bien usada.
  También “me haces falta” aunque esta es más bien de tipo amoroso.


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Hace 6 años que vivo en Francia y la única forma de expresar esta idea que conozco en francés es "tu me manques". Que bonito que en español tengamos tantas maneras de decirlo. La riqueza de nuestro idioma es su diversidad, y la diversidad del español es un ser vivo que se le escapa de las manos a la RAE. Les dejo la letra de una de tantas canciones bellísimas de don Armando Manzanero. 


_Te extraño_
_(canción de Armando Manzanero)_

_Te extraño_
_como se extrañan las noches sin estrellas,_
_como se extrañan las mañanas bellas,_
_no estar contigo, por dios que me hace daño._

****
Regla 17
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## azabache1

*Nueva pregunta
*​
Hola quisiera saber como traduces esa frase q me pareció linda: "Te extraño, como se extrañan las noches sin estrellas"  

Está bien asi: tu me manques tant comme étonne les nuits sans des étoiles
Gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, *Azabache*, y bienvenida.

Tu traducción está bastante bien. Solo le haré un par de arreglos menores.



azabache1 said:


> tu me manques autant que les nuits sans des étoiles


----------

